# What should i do???



## UT_Hunter (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey everyone,
Well I’ve been looking on the this forum for quite some time now and figured I would join. I am in a little bit of a snag here on what to do for the upcoming hunt. My brother and I both got Muzzleloader Bull Elk tags. I have been trying to hunt with him for years and have not been able to cause he is in the military. Well once again he has been deployed back to the “desert” 3 years in a row now. He had some property lined up for us to hunt but since he will not be here I’m out of a spot to hunt. So I was wondering if anyone here can help me out a little bit. It is much appreciated. I’m right here in the salt lake valley so really anything is going to be a little bit of a drive.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CNTHNTR (Sep 9, 2009)

Get maps of any bull areas. Find a spot you like and start scouting, do this ASAP. The sooner the better, the elk are still bugling even with the rifle hunt going. Maybe just find an area and talk with other hunters. You cant find a good area sitting on the computer, it takes some good old " Pat Turner " You know Pat them feet and Turn them corners. Good luck I know how it is when your brother is in the service. My brother is my best hunting partner and his deployments have caused a lot of set backs on hunting, but I just go out and do what I'm telling you. And when he gets back who knows you just might stumble on to an amazing area you both can enjoy! good luck to both of you.


----------

